# strange message during start up



## jotawski (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi,

I got this message every time I start, or shutdown my machine.


```
[~] % cat /root/rcsubr-errpr.scr 
        (Maybe you should just omit the defined()?)
Starting default moused.
Starting dbus.
Starting hald.
Configuring syscons: keymap blanktime screensaver.
Starting elogd.
Starting bsdstats.
Posting monthly OS statistics to rpt.bsdstats.org
[color="Red"].: Can't open %%RC_SUBR%%: No such file or directory[/color]
Starting avahi-daemon.
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
Syntax OK
Starting apache22.
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Local package initialization: GNUstep rtc xfstt.
Starting inetd.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.
 
Fri Nov 12 08:38:56 ICT 2010
 
FreeBSD/i386 (wmc.tint.or.th) (ttyv0)
 
login: Nov 12 08:39:36 wmc login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv7
```

Can anyone help me get rid of this error ?

Many thanks for any helps and hints.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 27, 2010)

Check the output of:
`$ rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*`
to see what is set to run between bsdstats and avahi.  That script is mis-configured.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 27, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Check the output of:
> `$ rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*`
> to see what is set to run between bsdstats and avahi.  That script is mis-configured.



Thank you indeed.  I use to disable one by one but still get the same errors.  Anyway, here is the result of [CMD=""]rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*[/CMD]


```
[wmc] ~# rcorder /etc/rc.d/* /usr/local/etc/rc.d/*
/etc/rc.d/dumpon
/etc/rc.d/ddb
/etc/rc.d/initrandom
/etc/rc.d/hostid
/etc/rc.d/zvol
/etc/rc.d/geli
/etc/rc.d/gbde
/etc/rc.d/encswap
/etc/rc.d/ccd
/etc/rc.d/swap1
/etc/rc.d/fsck
/etc/rc.d/root
/etc/rc.d/hostid_save
/etc/rc.d/mdconfig
/etc/rc.d/mountcritlocal
/etc/rc.d/zfs
/etc/rc.d/FILESYSTEMS
/etc/rc.d/var
/etc/rc.d/random
/etc/rc.d/adjkerntz
/etc/rc.d/atm1
/etc/rc.d/hostname
/etc/rc.d/kldxref
/etc/rc.d/sppp
/etc/rc.d/ipfilter
/etc/rc.d/ipnat
/etc/rc.d/ipfs
/etc/rc.d/addswap
/etc/rc.d/auto_linklocal
/etc/rc.d/sysctl
/etc/rc.d/serial
/etc/rc.d/cleanvar
/etc/rc.d/netif
/etc/rc.d/ip6addrctl
rcorder: requirement `ip6fw' in file `/etc/rc.d/network_ipv6' has no providers.
/etc/rc.d/atm2
/etc/rc.d/pfsync
/etc/rc.d/pflog
/etc/rc.d/pf
/etc/rc.d/ppp
/etc/rc.d/routing
/etc/rc.d/network_ipv6
/etc/rc.d/devd
/etc/rc.d/ipsec
/etc/rc.d/nsswitch
/etc/rc.d/rtsold
/etc/rc.d/resolv
/etc/rc.d/mroute6d
/etc/rc.d/route6d
/etc/rc.d/mrouted
/etc/rc.d/routed
/etc/rc.d/defaultroute
/etc/rc.d/ipfw
/etc/rc.d/netoptions
/etc/rc.d/NETWORKING
/etc/rc.d/mountcritremote
/etc/rc.d/accounting
/etc/rc.d/ldconfig
/etc/rc.d/devfs
/etc/rc.d/ipmon
/etc/rc.d/mdconfig2
/etc/rc.d/newsyslog
/etc/rc.d/syslogd
/etc/rc.d/savecore
/etc/rc.d/archdep
/etc/rc.d/abi
/etc/rc.d/SERVERS
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dnsmasq
/etc/rc.d/named
/etc/rc.d/ntpdate
/etc/rc.d/rpcbind
/etc/rc.d/nfsclient
/etc/rc.d/nisdomain
/etc/rc.d/ypserv
/etc/rc.d/ypbind
/etc/rc.d/ypset
/etc/rc.d/amd
/etc/rc.d/atm3
/etc/rc.d/auditd
/etc/rc.d/tmp
/etc/rc.d/cleartmp
/etc/rc.d/dmesg
/etc/rc.d/hastd
/etc/rc.d/ipxrouted
/etc/rc.d/kerberos
/etc/rc.d/kadmind
/etc/rc.d/keyserv
/etc/rc.d/kpasswdd
/etc/rc.d/nfsuserd
/etc/rc.d/gssd
/etc/rc.d/quota
/etc/rc.d/nfsserver
/etc/rc.d/mountd
/etc/rc.d/nfsd
/etc/rc.d/statd
/etc/rc.d/lockd
/etc/rc.d/pppoed
/etc/rc.d/pwcheck
/etc/rc.d/virecover
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cf-execd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/cf-serverd
/etc/rc.d/DAEMON
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/zope3
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/zeo3
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/xfstt.sh
/etc/rc.d/apm
/etc/rc.d/apmd
/etc/rc.d/bootparams
/etc/rc.d/hcsecd
/etc/rc.d/bthidd
/etc/rc.d/local
/etc/rc.d/lpd
/etc/rc.d/motd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/fusefs
/etc/rc.d/mountlate
/etc/rc.d/nscd
/etc/rc.d/ntpd
/etc/rc.d/powerd
/etc/rc.d/rarpd
/etc/rc.d/sdpd
/etc/rc.d/rfcomm_pppd_server
/etc/rc.d/rtadvd
/etc/rc.d/rwho
/etc/rc.d/timed
/etc/rc.d/ugidfw
/etc/rc.d/yppasswdd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/proftpd
/etc/rc.d/LOGIN
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/webmin
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/slim
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/sa-spamd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/rtc.sh
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/postgresql
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/clamav-clamd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/clamav-freshclam
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mysql-server
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dovecot
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/postfix
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/pdns
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/openvpn
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mdnsd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/mailman
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/maia
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/lircd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/htcacheclean
/etc/rc.d/moused
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus
rcorder: requirement `usbd' in file `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald' has no providers.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald
/etc/rc.d/syscons
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ffserver
rcorder: requirement `network' in file `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/elogd' has no providers.
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/elogd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/ddclient
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/bsdstats
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/backuppc
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/avahi-daemon
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/avahi-dnsconfd
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/GNUstep.sh
/etc/rc.d/ypxfrd
/etc/rc.d/ypupdated
/etc/rc.d/wpa_supplicant
/etc/rc.d/watchdogd
/etc/rc.d/ubthidhci
/etc/rc.d/static_arp
/etc/rc.d/sshd
/etc/rc.d/sendmail
/etc/rc.d/cron
/etc/rc.d/jail
/etc/rc.d/localpkg
/etc/rc.d/securelevel
/etc/rc.d/power_profile
/etc/rc.d/othermta
/etc/rc.d/nfscbd
/etc/rc.d/natd
/etc/rc.d/msgs
/etc/rc.d/mixer
/etc/rc.d/inetd
/etc/rc.d/hostapd
/etc/rc.d/geli2
/etc/rc.d/ftpd
/etc/rc.d/ftp-proxy
/etc/rc.d/dhclient
/etc/rc.d/bsnmpd
/etc/rc.d/bridge
/etc/rc.d/bluetooth
/etc/rc.d/bgfsck
[wmc] ~#
```

again many thanks for your times.  At this moment, I disable almost all the line [CMD=""]'_enable="YES"'[/CMD] in /etc/rc.conf but the message is still displayed.  And here is the lastest message during this post


```
[wmc] ~# cat /root/rcsubr-errpr-0.scr 
Starting rpcbind.
NFS access cache time=60
Clearing /tmp.
Starting mountd.
Starting nfsd.
Starting lpd.
Updating motd:.
Starting default moused.
Starting dbus.
Starting hald.
Configuring syscons: keymap blanktime screensaver.
Starting elogd.
.: Can't open %%RC_SUBR%%: No such file or directory
Starting sshd.
Starting cron.
Local package initialization: GNUstep rtc xfstt.
Starting inetd.
Starting background file system checks in 60 seconds.
 
Sat Nov 27 02:30:34 ICT 2010
 
FreeBSD/i386 (wmc.tint.or.th) (ttyv0)
 
drm0: [ITHREAD]2:33:55 wmc login: ROOT LOGIN (root) ON ttyv7
```

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

jotawski said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I got this message every time I start, or shutdown my machine.
> 
> ...



net/avahi-app uses that variable, and avahi-daemon starting right after the error is suggestive.  Of course, %%RC_SUBR%% is supposed to be replaced when the port is installed.  But maybe something happened when the port was installed.

So rebuild avahi-app:
`# cd /usr/ports/net/avahi-app; make clean deinstall install clean`

If that doesn't do it, grep for %%RC_SUBR%% in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 28, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> net/avahi-app uses that variable, and avahi-daemon starting right after the error is suggestive.  Of course, %%RC_SUBR%% is supposed to be replaced when the port is installed.  But maybe something happened when the port was installed.
> 
> So rebuild avahi-app:
> `# cd /usr/ports/net/avahi-app; make clean deinstall install clean`
> ...




Many thanks indeed, it is a backuppc that does.  I do not understand why this is in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/backuppc
[cmd="."] %%RC_SUBR%%[/cmd]
this line should be
[cmd="."] /etc/rc.subr[/cmd] instead.  `#  cd /usr/ports/sysutils/backuppc``#  make deinstall` and `#  make reinstall` will remove this strange message from now on, have not rebooted though


A big thank indeed.


----------

